# PX4 JXF9F23 or PX4 JXF9F21



## MNWild81883 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys!

After shooting several different 9mms, I have decided to purchase a PX4. I was looking at Buds and came across these two models. I can't tell what the difference is except price. The JXF9F23 is cheaper and comes with 3 magazines. I've got to be missing something.

Please help me out and thank you in advance!


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

yes, I don't see any other difference either - however, the 3 mag versions of Beretta are usually a "Police version" - They are usually a little cheaper and are supposedly sold to LEO channels - but they often get passed thru to the civilian side.

My 92FS is a police version - its just a better deal. Same gun


----------

